# Know anything about wood lathes?



## Joesell (Jan 5, 2014)

I posted this on the other topic forum because I didn't see this one at first. Sorry for the double post.

I had a Powermatic 45 given to me with no instruction on how to use it. I was messing around with it today but I didn't get very far.

I don't get how the tailstock is supposed to work. I would think that it should still spin after you crank it down, but it doesn't. I think this is called a dead center, but I don't know what you would use it for. 

After looking around online, it looks like I need a live center, but there's all different sizes. How do I figure out which one I need?

Any other tips or help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks, Joe


----------



## qweesdraw (Jan 6, 2014)

It depends on what you plan on turning.
The standard live center will have a point in the center and a circle around it and will do about anything.
You can find them @ pennsataeind.com for about $20-$25.
I checked spec's seems you are in luck a #2 Morris taper(MT#2) that is the industry standard.
http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/655/1276.pdf
Powermatic lathes are awesome USA work horses.
I wish someone would give me one!
Wear a full face mask,wood flying @ you at 3k rpm's can and will happen sooner or later.
Caution! wood lathes are addictive.
Youtube is a great place to learn the lathe.(Capt'n Eddie is a fave of mine)
Mark


----------



## Joesell (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I ordered a 7 piece live center set off ebay for $80. Your right, there's a ton of mt2 stuff out there. 
I can't wait to start tinkering.


----------



## john taliaferro (Jan 20, 2014)

Find a local wood turners club . They often have a mentor program , some one to say dont do that it hurts . save you a lot of time .


----------



## Joesell (Jan 20, 2014)

That's a great idea. I'll check around. Thanks!


----------



## lastcowboy33 (Jan 20, 2014)

Dead center or live center, only put enough pressure on the piece to drive it. 

Read about good ways of finding and marking center. Read about good ways of installing centers (i.e. some centers at the drive end should be tapped into the piece and then put into the taper).

Know your taper size (i.e. Morse Taper #1 or #2).

Once a piece is loaded, read about various "tests of tightness" that will help you know if you have good tailstock pressure before you turn on the motor. Too much pressure burns wood and bearings; while too little pressure can either let a piece fly or smear the end when the drive center slips.


----------



## qweesdraw (Jan 26, 2014)

Did you get your live centers in yet,,have a chance to get addicted?
(make any firewood yet?)
Even if you are making firewood at least your making something.
HAVE FUN!
Mark


----------



## Joesell (Jan 27, 2014)

I did get them in. Me and my 2 boys made some swords first thing. Like they need help beating on each other! We did have fun making them though. I need to find a project to try.


----------



## Waldhof (May 7, 2014)

You can download a lot of information about the PM45 from the Old Woodworking Machinery website: http://www.vintagemachinery.org/ you can look up your lathe by manufacturer, then there is a link to pdf files which are scans of old/original manuals and other literature.

If you haven't already, their forum is the best in the world (literally) for information and assistance restoring, repairing, finding parts or any other sort of information about older machinery like the lathe you have: http://owwm.org/

The 45 was/is an excellent lathe - not as big as the PM90 but still robust and better than most of what is available today. Also, there are a lot of accessories that will work on the 45 that also work on other similar sized lathes. Tool rests, banjos, tailstocks, centers, chucks, faceplates, etc. can often be had at very reasonable prices on e-bay. If you join the OWWM forum there is a venue for buying and selling stuff and a lot of guys will sell to other members for very little. You can even get stuff for free sometimes! 

Good luck and enjoy

George


----------



## Waldhof (May 7, 2014)

here's a little more help, also from the OWWM site. This is a link to the list of available publications on Powermatic lathes. You'll see that there are two manuals for the 45 which you may find quite helpful.

http://www.vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=655&tab=3


----------



## zacker (Sep 17, 2014)

get yourself some MT2 accessories... for one, a good drill bit chuck is a must have, esp if you plan on doing things like Pens that need to have a straight Bore down its length.
also, there are different types of centers and also different types of drive centers too. you'll want a good chuck, get a self centering one. also, tooling... you'll want decent quality tooling, don't go with the cheap crap harbor freight stuff that wont hold an edge. I like the ones with the replaceable cutters. also, get a good grinder / sharpener to keep things sharp, never try to turn with a dull tool... very bad things can happen... lol and watch every video you can, someone mentioned Capn Eddie on you tube... I highly recommend his channel be subscribed too... tons of great advice, tips and tricks, plus he is just comical to me...lol I suggest trying to make a pen, its fun and addicting. have fun!


----------

